# black to white tutorial, and a little bit of nyx. [link]



## spencoh (Jul 10, 2006)

to do this





and read about this





http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...80390415078656


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

MERGGGGG You've got gorgeous EOTDs...


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 10, 2006)

wow very nice tut..especially the 2nd pic u look amazing with nyx colors ...


----------



## spencoh (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks girls


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome I like the idea of "drawing the shape" first very helpfull... btw what nyx palette is that? the colors are georgeous... I think I may have to buy some of their line now lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 11, 2006)

gosh i love the shape of ur eyes, sooo freaking pretty. nice tut too but then again ur tuts always come out nice, cant wait to see more from ya


----------



## spencoh (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_awesome I like the idea of "drawing the shape" first very helpfull... btw what nyx palette is that? the colors are georgeous... I think I may have to buy some of their line now lol_

 
its golden/rust/walnut bronze
yeah nyx is the shit. their shadows are so smooth and such good quality, and the pallettes are only 4 50$ at some places


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 11, 2006)

nice tut


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you! it's very beautiful!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 11, 2006)

this was very helpful I can't wait to try this out 
Thanks


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice...can you show a tutorial for the NYX colors?  I love the way it looks!!


----------



## spencoh (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_Very nice...can you show a tutorial for the NYX colors?  I love the way it looks!!_

 
yeah ill probably do it this weekend


----------



## spencoh (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_Very nice...can you show a tutorial for the NYX colors?  I love the way it looks!!_

 
yeah ill probably do it this weekend


----------



## grimey (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jul 17, 2006)

I convinced my dude-friend to let me do the black to white look on him the other day, it came out really good and he actually liked it!

i wish I had taken a picture of it.


----------

